# TX, Houston (Humble/Atascocita): DnD Players



## AntiStateQuixote (Apr 28, 2005)

*UPDATED August 16, 2006*
Hmm . . . Drow War on hiatus.  New games started.  Looking at starting a Houston-area gamers' club . . .

*UPDATED August 29, 2005*
The Drow War game is now full.  I have 9 players and a potential 10th.  I don't think I can handle any more.

*UPDATED Aug 10, 2005*
OK, I'm going to DM Drow War I: The Gathering Storm soon, and I would like to recruit some more players. There are five people in the game I play in on Friday nights, and I expect all of them to play, but I want MORE. I would love to get a group of six to eight PCs for this mega-module campaign. If you're interested (and in Houston) drop me a line.

*UPDATED Jul 8, 2005*
Friday and Saturday games are both full now. I'm always interested in talking to players in the Houston area, but we're not currently looking for games or players.


*UPDATED Jul 8, 2005*
We have a Saturday game that should start up on Saturday, July 23. We have a DM and three players. It's possible (likely?) we would like to add another player before we start up. I will not be DMing this game, and it's likely the DM will want to "interview" a prospective player before s/he joins. So, Friday game is full. Saturday game is looking for one more player.

*UPDATED Jun 7, 2005*
Well, it looks like we have found players for our Friday night game, so we're not looking for players for that group now. I'm still looking for players and/or DM for a Saturday night game, but that is sort of in the works as well. If/when I get a Saturday game I'll update again so people won't waste their time reading this thread.

*Current game night*: Friday 7 pm - midnight? (about 3 out of 4 weeks)
We are one player short of the preferred four players plus DM. We currently have a campaign running, and would like a fourth player. Also, it's possilbe (likely?) that we will be ready to start anew anytime now . . . campaigns typically run three - twelve months with this group. We alternate DMing campaigns among the players. DMing is NOT required.

*Alternate game night*: Saturday ? pm - midnight ? (about 3 out of 4 weeks?)
Two of the four current Friday night players would like to start ANOTHER group to play on Saturday nights. Yeah, we're total losers that would like to dedicate all of our weekend night hours to gaming . . .

*Required*: maturity, ability to role-play, timely, committed to showing up
*Desired*: good understanding of DnD rules, fun-loving, pleasant personality
*Right Out*: under 18 (25?), power-gamers, flakes, boorish behavior


----------



## SuperGamera (May 4, 2005)

Where do you play?  I live at 290 & 610, but might be interested in a Saturday game (work and traffic would probably keep me from a Friday game).


----------



## AntiStateQuixote (May 4, 2005)

*Where we play . . .*

We play at my house in Atascocita.

Currently there is the Friday night game.  We're looking to start up another game for Saturday nights.  Either I or my wife could DM the new game.  We're also open to someone else DMing.  We would need to find two or three people to get a Saturday game.  We're looking for one more player for the Friday game.


----------



## Dragon Mage (Jun 7, 2005)

*email me*

I live in North Houston and always looking to meet other players.  My wife and I both play and I have DM'ed for 25 years.  Send me an email so we get get together.

msettlagexxxx@pdq.net          remove the xxxx


----------



## AntiStateQuixote (Aug 11, 2005)

bump


----------



## Gethron (Aug 14, 2005)

*Looking to get back in the game*

Hello,

     Its been about 5yrs since I've played but I would like to get back in the game. I have been gaming since I was 14 about 24yrs. I have played AD&D, Rolemaster, V&V, Palladium, well to many to list. I have been a player and a GM. I am interested in Sat night game as I work most Saturdays. If your interested and have an available slot you can contact me at mbaker4210@hotmail.com.

                                      Thanks for the time
                                               Scott


----------



## Gethron (Aug 14, 2005)

Hello,

Its been about 5yrs since I've played but I would like to get back in the game. I have been gaming since I was 14 about 24yrs. I have played AD&D, Rolemaster, V&V, Palladium, well to many to list. I have been a player and a GM. I am interested in Sat night game as I work most Saturdays. If your interested and have an available slot you can contact me at mbaker4210@hotmail.com.

Thanks for the time
Scott


----------



## joshs13 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Looking to join*

Greetings,

I am interested in joining this game.  I live on the NW side (290 and BW8).  Been gaming for about 12 yrs, play in a couple PBP games with my long time friends from Austin.  Please contact me at ajax_1301@yahoo.com.

-Josh


----------



## Jdvn1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I might be starting a Tuesday night game that meets close to 59 and Bellaire.


----------

